# Kamera defekt?



## maGic (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Pcghxler

ich weiß nicht ob richtige theard? 

Als ich einige Eletronenröhren aus 1950-60er an ebay verkaufen will und Foto gemacht und fiel mir dabei eine Bildfehler, die nicht an jeder Bilder zu sehen. Erst dachte ich dass meine Benq G2222HD Fehler hat  

Rötliche Streifen an linke Seite, die zufällig verhielt.

Eine Ausschnitt von  Bild hier
Allerdings lässt Bilderupload Bilder bisschen verändern.
Normalweise ist Streifen gestochen scharf
Ich vermute dass Sensor Pixelfehler.

*Ich habe eine frage an euch:
soll ich gleich neue Kamera kaufen oder kann es für lange Zeit behalten?*


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn es dich nicht stört, kannst Du die natürlich weiterbenutzen ^^    ein Haar oder Riss kann es aber nicht sein?


----------



## maGic (9. Juli 2010)

das stört mir nicht, die wird aber viel benutzt.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die bald ausfallen wird?
Dann Kamera-Ersatz ist Webcam 

Kamera handelt um eine Pentax Kompaktkamera


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

Naja, würd es denn schlimm sein, wenn die ausfällt und du dann halt 1-3 Tage keine hast, bis Du ne neue besorgt hast?


----------



## Zoon (9. Juli 2010)

Da der Streifen am Rand ist kannst das ja wegschneiden bevor die die Bilder in der Bucht hochlädst. In der Mitte wäre fieser


----------



## maGic (10. Juli 2010)

eher rechte Mitte, wenn Bilder verkleinern wird, dann fielt Streifen nicht so auf.

@herbboy, ich binnur eine arme Azubi und kriegt 190Euronen pro monat 
      Und ich futterte auch zusätzlich meine Rover 618Si


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2010)

maGic schrieb:


> @herbboy, ich binnur eine arme Azubi und kriegt 190Euronen pro monat


o.k, aber warum fragst Du dann überhaupt? Wenn sie kaputtgeht, ist die halt hin. Was würde es Dir helfen zu wissen, DASS die vlt. bald hopps geht? Würdest Du die dann in ne Werkstatt bringen, oder worum geht es? ^^


----------



## maGic (10. Juli 2010)

hmm... ich frage sowie beim Grafikkarten...


Ich sage einfach: Grafikkarten erzeugt anfangs kleine Pixelfehler.
Später wird es schlimmer, bis zur Totalausfall. das geht oft schnell.

Ob das auch genauso auch mit Sensor von Kamera verhielt


Wenn ich neue Kamera kaufen will dann muß ich geld  sparen... 2-3 Monat
und in Halbe jahr bin ich mit Ausbildung fertig. Da möchte ich überbrucken.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

hmm, es schadet sicher nix, wenn Du ein bisschen was zurücklegst. Bzw können Dir da zur Not nicht Deine Eltern oder so dann aushelfen?


----------



## Zoon (13. Juli 2010)

Zur not kannste mit deinem Handy noch Fotos machen. Oder hol dir bei Penny ne 99 € Kamera zur Überbrückung. Wenn du wieder flüssig bist kaufst dir was richtiges und hebst die Penny - Knippse als Reserve auf.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Oder hol dir bei Penny ne 99 € Kamera zur Überbrückung.


 also, wenn ich mir das gepostete Foto ansehe, dann ist die aktuelle Kamera sicher nicht so "teuer" gewesen...  

Denn slebst cams für "nur" um die 100€ machen deutlich schärfere und bessere Bilder... ^^


----------



## maGic (13. Juli 2010)

Ok Ihr habt mir bisschen mutig gemacht  

Es ist eine Pentax Kamera aus ca 2005.

Oder bettelte ich bei Mutter, was jedoch fast nie klappt. 
Mal schau.

Grüsse
Matt


----------

